# got my revolver



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Bought me a nice airweight. 38. I'm assuming its a model 438 cause its black with a shrouded hammer. Shoots. great n feels great. Saweettttttt


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Im a little confused??????? Mine is a shrouded hammer airweight but all the pics I see is a bodyguard with the name on the gun. Is mine a 442 or a older or newer 438??? Anyone?? HG


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You have the revolver in your possession? If so, just *open the cylinder and look for the model #**.*


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

442 hammer can not be accessed, 438 hammer is shrouded can still be cocked for single action unless otherwise altered. Best way to check refer to VAMarines post.


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok. Its a 438. Lol. Love this gun. Great feel, great. Shooting. Will the 442 holsters work with this? Tnx guys


----------

